# Webserver



## Ania (5. Jul 2007)

Ich hoffe ich kann die Frage hier heinstellen :/

Hauptgrund, warum sich Betreiber von Webservern dafür interessieren, mit welchen Browsern ihre Seiten betrachtet werden? 

Was denkt ihr?  Ich hab da an den wirtschaftlichen Aspekt gedacht?


----------



## Jango (5. Jul 2007)

Ania hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ich kann die Frage hier *heinstellen* :/
> 
> Hauptgrund, warum sich Betreiber von Webservern dafür interessieren, mit welchen Browsern ihre Seiten betrachtet werden?
> 
> Was denkt ihr?  Ich hab da an den wirtschaftlichen Aspekt gedacht?



Hauptfrage: www.wayne-interessierts.de?

Nebenfrage: Warum nur ist das "h" auf einer deutschen Tastatur so weit weg vom "r"?


----------



## SlaterB (5. Jul 2007)

sagt was über die User dahinter aus und wichtig für die Anzeigen, den HTML-Stil,
obwohl man letztlich eh nur für IE optimieren wird


----------



## Ania (5. Jul 2007)

ich schaue garnicht auf die Tastatur beim Tippen!


----------



## Ania (5. Jul 2007)

thx SlaterB!


----------



## Ania (5. Jul 2007)

Hab noch ne Frage:

Auf welche Weise geben sich im HTTP die anfragenden Browser zu erkennen? 

Mit der Header Line???


----------



## Tobias (5. Jul 2007)

Klar, über einen HTTP-Header "user-agent". Was hat das mit Java zutun?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Ania (5. Jul 2007)

...und

Wie genau sieht die URL aus, die bei GET verwendet wird, wenn der Nutzer als Postleitzahl z.B. 12345 eingibt und die Anfrage auslöst?


Ich check das nicht mit dem "?" an welcher Stelle es verwendent wird :/


----------



## Ania (5. Jul 2007)

Tobi!

Dieses Forum hat mir immer bis jetzt Hilfe leisten können und ich liebe es für die Performance. Es hat vielleicht etwas mit javascript zu tun somit wäre ich nicht all zu sehr fehl am Platze.

LG
Ania


----------



## Tobias (5. Jul 2007)

HÄ? www.xyz.de/verarbeitungsscript.jsp?variablenname1=12345&variablenname2=bert&variablenname3=ist-doof

Das Fragezeichen ist der Trenner zwischen URI des Form-Targets und dem Request-String.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Tobias (5. Jul 2007)

Ania!

Doch, den Javascript ist nicht Java.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Guest (5. Jul 2007)

Hallo Tobi

warum gibst du mir jetzt den freenet link?

LG
Ania


----------



## Roar (5. Jul 2007)

das hat ja irgendwie mal weder was mit ajva noch mit javascript zu tun oder?

http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616.html
und verschoben


----------



## Tobias (5. Jul 2007)

Das war ein Beispiel. Das Freenet sich die Domain xyz.de gekrallt hat, ist nur Zufall.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Jango (5. Jul 2007)

Tobias hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das war ein Beispiel. Das Freenet sich die Domain xyz.de gekrallt hat, ist nur Zufall.
> 
> mpG
> Tobias


Das mit bert&variablenname... gefällt mir! Fehlt nur noch Ernie  :lol:


----------



## Guest (5. Jul 2007)

ok jungs ihr habt mir gehäufen!


----------

